# Free Range Eggs



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

we just tried eggs from our fav local farmer, and noticed a much deeper color on the yolks and more flavor. So, SWMBO wanted to learn the differences and came across *this* site.



> eggs from hens raised on pasture may contain:
> 
> • 1⁄3 less cholesterol• 1⁄4 less saturated fat• 2⁄3 more vitamin A• 2 times more omega-3 fatty acids• 3 times more vitamin E• 7 times more beta carotene


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

partdeux said:


> we just tried eggs from our fav local farmer, and noticed a much deeper color on the yolks and more flavor. So, SWMBO wanted to learn the differences and came across *this* site.





> eggs from hens raised on pasture may contain:
> 
> • 1⁄3 less cholesterol• 1⁄4 less saturated fat• 2⁄3 more vitamin A• 2 times more omega-3 fatty acids• 3 times more vitamin E• 7 times more beta carotene


it's from the increased exercise and additional *insect* protein in their diets


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Mother Earth News did a comparison on this, you need to read their article. I can tell the difference almost everytime. I have my own chickens and it grosses me out in the winter if have to buy eggs from the store, lol


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Mother Earth News did a comparison on this, you need to read their article. I can tell the difference almost everytime. I have my own chickens and it grosses me out in the winter if have to buy eggs from the store, lol


Thank you... but did you notice my link? LOL


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Home grown (or fav local farmer ) are always better than factory grown.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We pen up our chickens at night and then just open the pen door every morning and let the ladies wander. They forage all day but we do suppliment with feed crumbles and oyster shells. Our eggs are SOO tasty.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Partdeux: I do now hehe
Jason: we do the same. Although mine hate to walk in the snow.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Ours lay eggs having a bright orange yolk, but only in warm weather when insects are abundant. During the cold months, the yolks are more yellow. Still good, though, and much, much better than store-bought.


----------

